# Where do you draw the natty line?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Obviously insulin, test, hgh..

But what about fat burners? ECA? DNP?


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

creatine. in high doses does not suit all as it does not work well for all. and draw a line with the mega-vit supplements with exception of time-released b-vits to get self through traning sessions. as far as i understand it, mega-vits leave you less than worse for wear ... the natty line ... it's like if you overload the body now and get all the untimely benefit now but then discontinue lifting like most before 40 as all was too much too soon or rather, conversely, train without these lines into your 60s and 70s crossing *the* line into health, reinforcing all your successes. if that line was a rubber band?? obviously, train, sleep, rest. longevity?? an answer of sorts to the question. could be wrong.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dnp and eca arent natty,


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> creatine. in high doses does not suit all as it does not work well for all. and draw a line with the mega-vit supplements with exception of time-released b-vits to get self through traning sessions. as far as i understand it, mega-vits leave you less than worse for wear ... the natty line ... it's like if you overload the body now and get all the untimely benefit now but then discontinue lifting like most before 40 as all was too much too soon or rather, conversely, train without these lines into your 60s and 70s crossing *the* line into health, reinforcing all your successes. if that line was a rubber band?? obviously, train, sleep, rest. longevity?? an answer of sorts to the question. could be wrong.


I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## GORE89 (Aug 7, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I have no idea what you just said.


x2


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

X3


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

andwin37 said:


> creatine. in high doses does not suit all as it does not work well for all. and draw a line with the mega-vit supplements with exception of time-released b-vits to get self through traning sessions. as far as i understand it, mega-vits leave you less than worse for wear ... the natty line ... it's like if you overload the body now and get all the untimely benefit now but then discontinue lifting like most before 40 as all was too much too soon or rather, conversely, train without these lines into your 60s and 70s crossing *the* line into health, reinforcing all your successes. if that line was a rubber band?? obviously, train, sleep, rest. longevity?? an answer of sorts to the question. could be wrong.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> creatine. in high doses does not suit all as it does not work well for all. and draw a line with the mega-vit supplements with exception of time-released b-vits to get self through traning sessions. as far as i understand it, mega-vits leave you less than worse for wear ... the natty line ... it's like if you overload the body now and get all the untimely benefit now but then discontinue lifting like most before 40 as all was too much too soon or rather, conversely, train without these lines into your 60s and 70s crossing *the* line into health, reinforcing all your successes. if that line was a rubber band?? obviously, train, sleep, rest. longevity?? an answer of sorts to the question. could be wrong.


Lmao what you smoking mate?


----------



## armedcor (May 17, 2012)

DNP would probably push it over for me. ECA is grand imo.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Youngstarz said:


> I personally think being natty is just eating food and taking a multivitamin shakes and pre workouts arnt natural IMO obviously are but i think you can make head or tail of what am tryna say here


Not really mate..

This is possibly them most confusing thread ever.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

andwin37 said:


> creatine. in high doses does not suit all as it does not work well for all. and draw a line with the mega-vit supplements with exception of time-released b-vits to get self through traning sessions. as far as i understand it, mega-vits leave you less than worse for wear ... the natty line ... it's like if you overload the body now and get all the untimely benefit now but then discontinue lifting like most before 40 as all was too much too soon or rather, conversely, train without these lines into your 60s and 70s crossing *the* line into health, reinforcing all your successes. if that line was a rubber band?? obviously, train, sleep, rest. longevity?? an answer of sorts to the question. could be wrong.


You make no sense whatsoever so, rather than trying to be too literate for your own good by using grammar that you clearly don't know how to place, KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> X3


x4


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

andwin37 said:


> creatine. in high doses does not suit all as it does not work well for all. and draw a line with the mega-vit supplements with exception of time-released b-vits to get self through *traning sessions*. as far as i understand it, mega-vits leave you less than worse for wear ... the natty line ... it's like if you overload the body now and get all the untimely benefit now but then discontinue lifting like most before 40 as all was too much too soon or rather, conversely, train without these lines into your 60s and 70s crossing *the* line into health, reinforcing all your successes. if that line was a rubber band?? obviously, train, sleep, rest. longevity?? an answer of sorts to the question. could be wrong.


Traning sessions? Are they where you dress up in women's clothes and wear make-up?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I would argue you are no longer natty if you take:

1) Something that you could not find from a natural food source

2) Any synthetic or natural hormones taken

3) Any form of chemical substance which has medicinal benefit

If you were anal would things like pre workout count? It's hard to say really but I don't think it matters whether you natty or not to me. You still have no nail diet, training and rest to benefit from it!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

WrightStar said:


> x4


X5


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

imo using anything that occurs in nature/plants/animals should be considered natural.. anything that you could ingest "naturally" - this allows for concentrated forms of the substance as well..

creatine, caffeine, ephedrine, yohimbine are all fine..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

andwin37 said:


> creatine. in high doses does not suit all as it does not work well for all. and draw a line with the mega-vit supplements with exception of time-released b-vits to get self through traning sessions. as far as i understand it, mega-vits leave you less than worse for wear ... the natty line ... it's like if you overload the body now and get all the untimely benefit now but then discontinue lifting like most before 40 as all was too much too soon or rather, conversely, train without these lines into your 60s and 70s crossing *the* line into health, reinforcing all your successes. if that line was a rubber band?? obviously, train, sleep, rest. longevity?? an answer of sorts to the question. could be wrong.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

X8.9


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hazard_mkd said:


> imo using anything that occurs in nature/plants/animals should be considered natural.. anything that you could ingest "naturally" - this allows for concentrated forms of the substance as well..
> 
> creatine, caffeine, ephedrine, yohimbine are all fine..


ephedrines illegal. performance enhancing substance, dont think you could consider natty, although i see your point off it being from a natural substance, but from a sportsmen point off view?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

xtc-3d ep


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

zack amin said:


> ephedrines illegal. performance enhancing substance, dont think you could consider natty, although i see your point off it being from a natural substance, but from a sportsmen point off view?


caffeine enhances performance..

creatine does too.. eat a lot of red meat and u'll get plenty of creatine.

hell.. even carbs and sugars enhance performance. Lifting on keto isn't fun..

Smelling ammonia before a lift? ..

lot's of ways to define natural. My way of defining "natural" should be used by someone who doesn't answer to other people for what he uses, but still wants to declare himself as something. natty or juiced

bottom line, ephedrine is illegal because its a precursor for methamphetamine. nothing more

from a sportsmen point of view, there is an official list of banned substances. Stick to that.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hazard_mkd said:


> caffeine enhances performance..
> 
> creatine does too.. eat a lot of red meat and u'll get plenty of creatine.
> 
> ...


and ephedrine is on it, caffeine isnt, so if your talking from a sportsman or any tested sport then yes i wouldnt consider you natty, but from a personal prespective because it comes from a plan i can see how it would be, but under tested federation or governing bodies nah


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is'nt cycling now illegal,due to everyone cheating?


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Couple of guys who claim their "Natty" are hitting up Pro-Hormones, D-Aspartic Acids etc.

Is that classed as Natty still?

I didn't think it was :-/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ask @flinty he is a natty......pmsl


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Creatine Monohydrate = Natty

Creatine Ethyl Ester = Not Natty

Thats the line folks


----------

